# Got it!!!!!!



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/vagman/A3A.JPGhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/vagman/A3B.JPG
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/vagman/A3C.JPG

Got her this afternoon and I must say that I'm very impressed.

Build quality is quite simply sublime, in fact just what you would expect from Audi.

I've got a 2.0FSI Sport and although I've been quite gentle with her thus far, the engine feels very lively. I was half expecting it to be a deadweight compared to my TT but was pleasantly surprised as to how it responded.

Handling wise it is absolutely superb. I purposely drove home on a windy road and it handled the corners very competently and on a par with the TT. Steering felt very precise as well.

As for the colour. I am delighted.

It is very similar to Avus, but I'll reverse the TT out of the garage later to do a real comparison.

You guys who have A3's on order are going to be very chuffed when you get it, I can guarantee it.  Â


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Congratulations! Beautiful colour. Sort of bluer and lighter dolphin grey - although I'm sure the PC screen does not do it justice. It goes very well with the parabolics.

I had mixed emotions when I saw your pics: a slight sickening feeling in the stomach that I hadn't seen Akoya in real life and given it the consideration it deserved; but also that my choice of Mauritius Blue was so much easier because I hadn't!

Best of luck with it. Happy motoring!! ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Karcsi.

Akoya is one of these colours which looks different depending on the lighting.

Some people, such as yourself, detect blue tones others pick out a purpley tinge.

As far as your own choice goes, I saw a Mauritius one at the dealers today (their demonstrator). It looked sensational and you will not be disappointed. 8)


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations! It looks gorgeous!

Do keep us up to date on how you get on with it over the coming weeks.

Envious of Basingstoke.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Congratulations! It looks gorgeous!
> 
> Do keep us up to date on how you get on with it over the coming weeks.
> 
> Envious of Basingstoke.


Thanks Chris,

Well, I've used it on the drive to work the past couple of days and although this only consists of a 50 mile round, it involves different driving conditions and as such a good test of the car's abilities.

My main observations are the refinement of the engine and its power delivery and it's handling capabilities.

Although it does not have the turbo kick of the TT, I can't say that I have really missed it. Power delivery is instant and pulling power very acceptable indeed. It is great fun to drive and I would imagine that when the 3.2, when it is launched, will be some car.

Handling wise, I feel that it is better than the TT. I know we are comparing two completely different cars, but the A3' steering is a noticeable improvement . The steering is very light and the car is easy to manoeuver at low speeds, whilst at motorway speed it is rock steady and reassuring.

I could go one but suffice to say I'm very, very impressed thus far.

Further updates will appear at regular intervals.


----------

